

Ask HN: Apple Vs. Android, how bad will Google be sued? - andrewhillman

With Apple's big win over Samsung, Android is next. Remember what Steve said...<p>"I'm going to destroy Android, because it's a stolen product. I'm willing to go thermonuclear war on this."<p>"I will spend my last dying breath if I need to, and I will spend every penny of Apple's $40 billion in the bank, to right this wrong."
======
electrichead
There isn't much that they can sue Google over. Most of the stuff that Samsung
got sued over was due to hardware and Touchwiz customization. Samsung main
problem is that it can't roll out updates quickly enough. Samsung updates are
really painfully slow - I know because I have a Galaxy nexus, and have owned a
Nexus S and my wife had a Galaxy S. Updates are non-existent.

Android has had work around for everything since a couple of versions ago but
touchwiz hasn't been updated at all. The bounce-back effect was replaced with
the 3d tilt. Android is safe from Apple litigation. Samsung would have been
too, if they had better programmers. Kies is an abomination.

